# Sanding/polishing rocker cover



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Want to give my rocker cover a bit of a shine








I've already cleaned it down using 120 grit paper (as in the picture). Whats the best way to finish it now? I don't need a chrome-like finish but as good as possible. I was thinking 400,800,1200,1500,2000 and then Autosol or something to clear it up. New to this sort of thing.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mk2glenn said:


> Want to give my rocker cover a bit of a shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get your self a polishing wheel that goes on a drill and use autosol will get it looking good do this after the wet and dry :thumb:

Rocker cover before









Rocker cover after 









:thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

mk2glenn said:


> Want to give my rocker cover a bit of a shine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try what you have already said,the metal will need repolishing from time to time aswell,they are a bit like the old rs 4 spoke wheels....you polish them and they look good for a bit,then the metal needs polishing again as it dulls
My old cover was polished then it was laquered


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you mean the whole cover or just the metal strip if its the whole cover Cant you just take it to a sandblaster and have it blasted and then polish it . Reduces the risk of deeper scratches and will save hours of work . 
Just a thought .


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I would do as you have already stated and then just give it polish evry other month.


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Just polishing the silver strips on it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Do the progessive sanding thing then GET IT LACQUERED. 
This does two things
The lacquer gets into all the minute scratches, fills them and makes the surface look even smoother
AND
as it is lacquered all you will ever have to do is wipe with a damp cloth.
Polished but not sealed aluminium WILL tarnish and WILL show fingerprints.

As for dealing with heat I did many similar covers for my GTO and that was a twin turbo engine bay and the lacquer held up very well.
My two penny worth.
Ming the Blinger


----------

